# Smartphone Photos - iPhone / Droids / Nokia / others



## J.R. (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

People go on and on how they can get amazing photos with their iPhones. I've seen posts on this forum that people have given up their P&S in favour of the iPhone. 

I checked up this section of the forum and didn't see any iPhone image gallery.

Please post your best iPhone images here.

I always carry a P&S with me so I don't click many images from my iPhone. However, I checked and there were a few images which I clicked with it - posted below, not very good perhaps but I'm not too sure what to expect from this "camera" which is used by me only in SOS situations.

Cheers ... J.R.

PS: I edited this post and changed to title to include all smartphones ... on popular demand of course! The the smartphone image battle begin ;D


----------



## J.R. (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Apple iPhone photos*

some pics


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Apple iPhone photos*

What about droid phones?!


----------



## J.R. (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Apple iPhone photos*



RMC33 said:


> What about droid phones?!



Most droid phone users are not that ga-ga about images they've taken from their smartphones, so I figured 

There was a poster on this forum who went to the extent of suggesting that he could shoot a wedding with an iPhone - that's where I cracked my ribs, laughing. 

I thought to start this thread to see what sort of photos people actually manage with their phones ... post the droid's too - maybe we can have a comparison like the Canon vs. Nikon for the smartphones too


----------



## docholliday (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Apple iPhone photos*

Forget the iPhony - I want to see pictures from the Nokia N8 and 808 Pureview!


----------



## J.R. (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Apple iPhone photos*



docholliday said:


> Forget the iPhony - I want to see pictures from the Nokia N8 and 808 Pureview!



Changed the thread title ... lets see some images!


----------



## DJD (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is one taken with my iPhone during a lunchtime walk last fall.


----------



## lundstrom.emil (Feb 21, 2013)

SGS2




KIA, Photographer Emil by imaginize.net, on Flickr




Club Lekarska - White House, Photographer Emil by imaginize.net, on Flickr




Before sunset over Biomedicum, Photographer Emil by imaginize.net, on Flickr


----------



## J.R. (Feb 22, 2013)

lundstrom.emil said:


> SGS2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The third one is brilliant!


----------



## sparda79 (Feb 22, 2013)

All with my Sony Xperia Arc (Droid)




Masjid Tunku Mizan Zainal Abidin by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr




Pawee by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr




Nur membelah bumi by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 2, 2013)

The problem with the whole "The best camera is the one in your hand" thing is that it encourages you to take lots of pictures that you otherwise would not have bothered to take. Probably 98% of the photos that I take with my iPhone are quick shots of absurd stuff just to amuse my friends on Facebook. Taking a *good* picture isn't exactly a high priority.

But under the right conditions, you can get halfway decent shots with phones. Here are a few of my iPhone 5 shots.


















Okay, so that last one was just an absurd picture to amuse my friends on Facebook....


----------

